# Applying some Drunken fist principles to muay thai for functional use outside the ring.



## Zephyor (Aug 30, 2017)

Things like masking a step-in kick with a  off-balance limp, 
Getting into clinch-range with wiggly footwork or landing proficient elbows at ease....

Basicly decieve till you get an opening then go all in.
It looks good in my head but i guess i saw too many movies lately :/
PS: fighting under influence of alcohol is not recomended under any circumstance


----------



## DaveB (Aug 30, 2017)

Such things are POSSIBLE, but they take a lot of training and testing against a lot of different people.

Also I have no knowledge of actual drunken kungfu to know if they have particular methods or how well they work for your suggestion.

But essentially you are talking about fients and deceptions. Being able to "sell" an uncommitted movement or leading the opponent to a place of vulnerability by your movements.

ALL fighting styles do this when the Fighter becomes skilled.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 30, 2017)

I would not recommend using the deception of being drunk, in a situation where all parties involved know that you are NOT drunk.  The deception does not work and you are setting yourself up to get hit.

Pretending to be drunk gives you one chance to land a strike IF your enemy believes the deception.  Once you take your shot the deception is revealed and the fight is on.  Don't waste further effort on the deception.

That being said, I don't know what principles are to be found within drunken methods.


----------



## MA_Student (Aug 30, 2017)

Zephyor said:


> Things like masking a step-in kick with a  off-balance limp,
> Getting into clinch-range with wiggly footwork or landing proficient elbows at ease....
> 
> Basicly decieve till you get an opening then go all in.
> ...


In a real fight you won't get a chance to do that any pretending you just have to fight.

I do agree that you watch to many movies


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 30, 2017)

The drunken style used the "water" strategy. It's a perfect strategy to deal with the "fire" strategy such as boxing.

For example, a boxer throws a jab, the drunken style guy can

- leans back, throw a front kick at the boxer's chest (as shown in the following picture).
- uses stealing step to spin his body, moves himself to be out of the boxer's striking path, uses hay-maker to hit on the side of the boxer's head.
- ...

In other words, the drunken style guy always remains proper distance, counter attacks his opponent's body opening.

If you don't bother me, I won't bother you. But if you punch me, I'll kick/punch you back. That's "water" strategy. A throwing rock into the lake can cause water to be jumped up.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 30, 2017)

Sounds like strategies allready in place in things like muay thai. Kicking head off center and the like. Otherwise throw the elements in to sparring and see how you go I guess.


----------



## DaveB (Aug 31, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Sounds like strategies allready in place in things like muay thai. Kicking head off center and the like. Otherwise throw the elements in to sparring and see how you go I guess.



Surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 31, 2017)

Emanuel Augustus:


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 31, 2017)

Genki Sudo could also mix in occasional bits that had a little bit of a drunken fist feel to them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2017)

The thing about actual drunken fist is that you need to be super bendy (flexible), really fast (lighting fast) and have an almost super human sense of balance.  Knew a guy who did 2 styles, monkey and drunken and he was the most flexible adult male I have ever known...and he was fast too. As for balance, he could hit you with power from angles and from stances that I would suspect most people would be so off balance that if they did hit something they would knock themselves over.

What a lot of those guys in the videos seem to be doing (mostly) is distraction and defending and hitting on the off beat. Get your opponent into the rhythm, then change it and catch them by surprise. It was a bit like how one of my Xingyi shifus fought, except he watched the other guy for a rhythm and one he figured it out, he attacked on the off beat


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 31, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> The thing about actual drunken fist is that you need to be super bendy (flexible), really fast (lighting fast) and have an almost super human sense of balance.  Knew a guy who did 2 styles, monkey and drunken and he was the most flexible adult male I have ever known...and he was fast too. As for balance, he could hit you with power from angles and from stances that I would suspect most people would be so off balance that if they did hit something they would knock themselves over.
> 
> What a lot of those guys in the videos seem to be doing (mostly) is distraction and defending and hitting on the off beat. Get your opponent into the rhythm, then change it and catch them by surprise. It was a bit like how one of my Xingyi shifus fought, except he watched the other guy for a rhythm and one he figured it out, he attacked on the off beat


I know it's not actual drunken fist, but what do you think about EG's balance and angles in the first video I posted?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I know it's not actual drunken fist, but what do you think about EG's balance and angles in the first video I posted?



I like it, rather impressive. But he is also using that for distraction and controlling the rhythm and when he breaks that rhythm..whammo. And his ability to break that rhythm also gives him an advantage in defense too...It is darn impressive.

Spared my Xingyi shifu once, and let me tell you, they start breaking the rhythm, that has somehow appeared without you realizing it, and it can really mess you up. And it only has to mess you up for a second or two and its all she wrote


----------



## DaveB (Aug 31, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Emanuel Augustus:


Not Drunk Master, Funk Master!!!

Awesome.

I will be stealing this for my "Any
Style Can Work" thread.


----------

